
Vue.js vs. React: Which JavaScript Framework to Choose for Your Project - eugeniyakorotya
https://da-14.com/blog/vuejs-vs-react-which-javascript-framework-choose-your-project
======
onion2k
_Vue.js has also displayed an ability to handle higher frame-rates (10 frames
per second as compared to 1 frame per second typical for React) which makes it
a better choice for development of applications involving animation._

I'm working on a React app that runs at 60fps at the moment.

